# Why is nobody talking about Samicks new top level gear?



## able_archer_69 (9 mo ago)

Once, Samick was great. Until the 2012 olympics, it was common that the allready rich history of olympic successes with samick gear, was added with further medals.

But Samick never really took benefit of their success, as their most successful riser, the Ultra Agulla never was easily available outside of South Korea. I can not speak for the US or Australia, but in Europe Samick was more or less only known for their entry level gear. 

Even this vanished from the market a few years ago. It has made a return since. But unbeknown from this, Samick has also refreshed their top level products. 

I have to confess, I am a Samick aficionado. My first Bow was a Samick Athlete riser with Samick Vision limbs. This leaves a mark. 

Therefore I wonder why nobody cares about the new Samick products. Especially the top end limbs and risers. I have no complete overview, but I have bought a pair of new Samick Athlete limbs and an Ultra R riser and both are sweet. 

The price for the limbs was 260 € and for the riser 530 €. Recently the limbs have become a little more expensive. But nonseless, they are remarkable for this price point. They are made from 45 ton cross carbon with a hard maple core (they are now also available with foam and bamboo core). They do´nt look like medium priced limbs and boy, they are light! This is the first thing that you recognise when you take them. They are incredibly light. I have no doubt that this lightness translates into speed, but I have no measures.

The Ultra R is a great riser too. It looks fantastic with it´s bicolour anodised finish. I had the opportunity to compare it with an old Ultra Agulla. The Ultra R revives it´s geometry, e.g. thickness of the struts and size of the cut outs etc. So it´s the return of a legend. No one interested in that?

Ok, Samick is´nt the best brand according to customer support and availability. But with a little patience, Samik gear is available over Alternative Sporting Services. This is a trustworthy and serious company. Buying things there is no witchcraft.

Why is nobody talking about this new Samick stuff?


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

This sounds less like an authentic post and more like an advertisement


----------



## able_archer_69 (9 mo ago)

Ok, maybe my enthusiasm took me too far. But please, remain realistic, advertisement from Samick? 

Just look at their website. They do´nt even mention all of their current products.

No, I just find my new gear so good. And I had a lot of stuff until now. So I can compare.

Risers:

Samick Athlete
Hoyt GMX
SF Elite Plus
Samick Xenotech
Hoyt Avalon
Samick Ultra R

Limbs:

Samick Vision
Samick Athlete
Border Carbon
Border Hex 6
SF Elite Plus
SF Premium Carbon
Samick Athlete

I just had my 25 th year anniversary in my company and got some extra money as a gratification. So I decided to reward myself. And my choice was the mentioned gear. First I was a little bit sceptical if this was the right decision. Because no one is talking about the new Samick gear in the internet. No forum discussions, no youtube videos. But only until my stuff arrived. After that I was astonished and puzzled why nobody talks about it or owns it. Thats all.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

able_archer_69 said:


> Once, Samick was great. Until the 2012 olympics, it was common that the allready rich history of olympic successes with samick gear, was added with further medals.
> 
> But Samick never really took benefit of their success, as their most successful riser, the Ultra Agulla never was easily available outside of South Korea. I can not speak for the US or Australia, but in Europe Samick was more or less only known for their entry level gear.
> 
> ...


I guess this comes off as weird to me because apart from SF, Samick is pretty much the first-and-almost-always-mentioned quality-for-the-money brand on here for recurves.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

able_archer_69 said:


> Ok, maybe my enthusiasm took me too far. But please, remain realistic, advertisement from Samick?
> 
> Just look at their website. They do´nt even mention all of their current products.
> 
> ...


...nobody talks about? There is no way at all I can put "Samick" into the search engine here and not exceed the maximum number of results. 
Maybe you could put a review in the fita forum. I get that 530 Eur for the riser is significantly less than current flagship oly recurve riser prices but then again, I've never paid that much for a perfectly fine riser from Hoyt or W&W either.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I thought Samick made more stuff with other names on it than their own brand.


----------



## able_archer_69 (9 mo ago)

Arrowbender said:


> ...nobody talks about? There is no way at all I can put "Samick" into the search engine here and not exceed the maximum number of results.
> Maybe you could put a review in the fita forum. I get that 530 Eur for the riser is significantly less than current flagship oly recurve riser prices but then again, I've never paid that much for a perfectly fine riser from Hoyt or W&W either.


First of all I habe to apologize for not putting my thread in the right subforum. If an administrator reads this, feel free to move the thread to the "target gear" subforum.

Yeah, there are a lot of discussions about Samick. Either about "value for money" or "back in the glory days". There has been a relaunch round about 2017. Samick has renewed it´s complete product line since then, with a few exceptions like the Athlete riser. So, where are the discussions about their new top level stuff? After the mentioned relaunch.

I allways had an eye on them. I was really sad to see the brand dying. So I gladly recognised the relaunch and was curious about their new stuff.

I took a risk to order limbs and a riser outside of the known realm. Only based on published specs and my old experience with the brand. Because there was nothing to be found in any english or german source on the internet. I mean something like a review or discussion in a forum. But my risk payed off. 

So what am I doing here? I wanted to fill the void. I had this "I expected a Toyota Camry and got a Ford Mustang" moment. Especially with the Athlete limbs. For the Ultra R, I had high hopes and they wer´nt disappointed. I claim that there is no owner of the new athlete limbs or of the Ultra R riser that would´nt agree with me. And I can only guess, that this is also the case with the new Masters and Extreme limbs. So proove me wrong!


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

able_archer_69 said:


> First of all I habe to apologize for not putting my thread in the right subforum. If an administrator reads this, feel free to move the thread to the "target gear" subforum.
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of discussions about Samick. Either about "value for money" or "back in the glory days". There has been a relaunch round about 2017. Samick has renewed it´s complete product line since then, with a few exceptions like the Athlete riser. So, where are the discussions about their new top level stuff? After the mentioned relaunch.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no need to apologize! I read your posts as a marketing pitch but I guess you're passionate about a brand you believe in. So my apologies for seeming sceptical.
I can't see Samick as dying, they're well thought of and discussed quite often - but you're right, the perception is more "value for money" and maybe that is unwarranted.
I referred to the fita subforum, not because it's wrong here or anything, but because you'll find more fita style recurve archers there. They are the prime audience for higher end Samick reviews and input, and I think they'll be glad to hear more.


----------



## Steve P (May 14, 2009)

I remember when I was first exposed to target archery the "dream" bow was Samick Masters on a GMX riser, or so it seemed to me. I was able to pick up a pair of Extremes deeply discounted when Samick was "falling apart ". They are a nice shooting limb that has served me well. I don't know why, but the company was ?dissolving?. My understanding was the engineers left and formed MK archery. But, yes, the recent resurgence has been not "brought to light" so it seems. Good to hear your recent experience with their new product is positive. Will they reach their past prestige in the archery community, time will tell.

Steve


----------



## Dejansport (6 mo ago)

I can't find anything from Samick in Europe. I'm shooting now on with Samick Ideal , but Riser Ultra R is impossible to find. Also , limbs Extreme C, no way to find.
They don't reply on e-mails ... I don't know what is a problem with them.
I really like Samick


----------

